# Light rain knocked out HD?



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

WELL this ain’t a good start.

Upgraded to HD 2 weeks ago got one Vip222. I miss my old 1999 model receiver, it only went out only in the HARDEST of rains. My "new" Vip222 is out after getting wet. 

A follow up to my low signal strength. I can get 40-50 on 129 but it seems too weak? Tonight (light rain) it appears I lost 129 and get no HD channels EXCEPT I am getting CSMA 424, 154 NFL, 144 ESPN2, 139 TBS, 112 HGTV and 110 FOOD all in HD. They must be on 119 or 110? 

I get attention 015 then error 002 on all these HD channels that are OUT?

I am getting all my NON HD channels including the duplicates as I call em. 

Final 222 issue new tonight, when I change channels they are taking 5 -15 seconds to open load or pop on screen. Picture delay annoying. 

Had DN tech on phone ran the tests all normal but low signals. It is barely raining here. They r sending somebody Thrs pm called a field service manager? I never had a problem in 8 years with DN. The thing is in the exact same place on home and the line of sight is clear according to 2 different DN installers who have been here to look at it. 

It may be foggy too but this is ridiculous? 

stay tuned PUN intended 

Chris in Radford, VA


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

40-50 on 129 sat sounds like you're on the old signal strength screen. Try downloading current software. You probably have a 1000.3 dish. These are tough to aim,but not as tough as the 1000.4 for me. Anyway,if you get signal loss in any weather other than a thunderstorm or blizzard, it's probably caused by weak signal at the dish,could be lnb, but most likely bad aiming.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Echostar 5, the satellite at 129, is old, broken, weak, and dying. Signal strength is a good 20 points lower than the other sats, and it varies due to the loss of a stabilizing gyro causing the sat to "wobble."

The good news is that a new, replacement sat was launched a couple of weeks ago and is being tested right now. It should be dialed in and operational sometime in February.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

rehaklaw said:


> WELL this ain't a good start.
> 
> Upgraded to HD 2 weeks ago got one Vip222. I miss my old 1999 model receiver, it only went out only in the HARDEST of rains. My "new" Vip222 is out after getting wet.


Welcome to the 222  After fighting with our 222 (and similar probs) for right at 12 months we swapped it for a pair of new 211k receivers. We've had the new receivers for right at 3+ weeks now and not so much as a hiccup from either one.

Happiness is the VIP222 in the rear-view mirror.

.


----------



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

funny, on the phone last night the DN tech support guy (in Phoenix, AZ) politely questioned why I went cheap base unit 222 with no DVR. Then casually suggested I should have gone 222K or a DVR model. He said the 222k has less kinks. NICE


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

rehaklaw said:


> funny, on the phone last night the DN tech support guy (in Phoenix, AZ) politely questioned why I went cheap base unit 222 with no DVR. Then casually suggested I should have gone 222K or a DVR model. He said the 222k has less kinks. NICE


There indeed are known issues in the 222. I cannot list them all as I only know of the one known issue that troubled us no end, to the point my wife was ready to toss the thing into the path of a ready-mix truck. Our problem was frequent loss of signal followed by screen 015 and the inability to reacquire signal lock/ The 222 would sit there, in an endless loop going through transponder after transponder. We finally got through to someone in product support who admitted the problem we were experiencing was a known bug and there presently was no fix. Thanks a lot.

We ended up with a pair of 211k receivers and love them!

.


----------



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

Got a new LNB, seems to have fixed all issues.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

rehaklaw said:


> Got a new LNB, seems to have fixed all issues.


Glad it fixed your issues. It didn't help us. Getting rid of the 222 is what solved our issues.

.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

The "duplicates" you speak of are probably the higher-numbered channels. 

When an installation of rcvrs occurs, the first channels to come up are the higher-numbered ones occasionally. The lower-numbered channels are called "mapdown" channels, they take a maximum of 24 hours to come down to the rcvr, hence the name. Typically it never takes near that long, but those are the "duplicates" you speak of.


----------

